# jack



## itfc (May 12, 2010)

Hi i would like to retire in thailand in 2 years time when i will be 57 my income should be approx £760 sterling so first is that enough to qualify for retirement and second what sort of property could i rent and pay utilities within that income and would i have much disposable income left?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Not sure what the minimum retirement income requirement is these days, but if it just falls short a sum has to be deposited in a Thai bank - without any retirement income at all it's 800,000 baht, progressively less as income increases.

Depending on where you are looking to live in Thailand, you can get a reasonable small apartment, even a small house on an estate, for around £150 pcm. I've seen studios for rent for £100 pm, with water and electric not pushing it up much at all (unless you need aircon all day and night, which can work out pretty expensive). Say you spend £200 pm on accommodation and utilities, that leaves you £500 or so to live on, which is perfectly feasible if you're happy with eating Thai, and don't need to go out drinking with fellow farangs every night.


----------



## itfc (May 12, 2010)

ok thanks where would you suggest the best places are to live on that income? somewhere by the beach would be good.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

By the beach, especially in the more popular destinations, isn't going to be as cheap as inland, say the north (eg Chiang Mai, Chiang Rai) or north-east. But rentals are pretty cheap everywhere at the moment with the tourists deserting LOS in droves. Will it be the same in a couple of years time? Hard to say. Of course the cheapest areas near the sea are usually the more remote locations, and these can be a long way from the sort of facilities we're used to - good English-speaking doctors, hospitals, etc. Nearer Pattaya you can still find cheapish accommodation to rent, but a couple of years later, who knows.

Plus you never know what the pound sterling is going to do. It's looking a bit shaky right now.

What about medical insurance, have you factored that in?


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Here's the rules (as far as I know still current):

*Non-Immigrant Visa “O-A” (Long Stay) Extension *
This type of visa may be issued to applicants aged 50 years and over who wish to stay in Thailand for a period of not exceeding 1 year without the intention of working. 
Holder of this type of visa is allowed to stay in Thailand for 1 year. Employment of any kind is strictly prohibited.
*1. Eligibility*
1.1 Applicant must be aged 50 years and over (on the day of submitting application).
1.2 Applicant not prohibited from entering the Kingdom as provided by the Immigration Act B.E. 2522 (1979).
1.3 Having no criminal record in Thailand and the country of the applicant’s nationality or residence.
1.4 Having the nationality of or residence in the country where applicant’s application is submitted.
1.5 Not having prohibitive diseases ( Leprosy, Tuberculosis, drug addiction, Elephantiasis, third phase of Syphilis) as indicated in the Ministerial Regulation No. 14 B.E. 2535.
*2. Required Documents*
- Passport with validity of not less than 18 months. 
- 3 copies of completed visa application forms. 
- 3 passport-sized photos (4 x 6 cm) of the applicant taken within the past six 
months. 
- A personal data form. 
-A copy of bank statement showing a deposit of the amount equal to and not less than 800,000 Baht or an income certificate (an original copy) with a monthly income of not less than 65,000 Baht, or a deposit account plus a monthly income totalling not less than 800,000 Baht. 
- In the case of submitting a bank statement, a letter of guarantee from the bank (an original copy) is required. 
- A letter of verification issued from the country of his or her nationality or residence stating that the applicant has no criminal record (verification shall be valid for not more than three months and should be notarised by notary organs or the applicant’s diplomatic or consular mission). 
- A medical certificate issued from the country where the application is submitted, showing no prohibitive diseases as indicated in the Ministerial Regulation No.14 (B.E. 2535) (certificate shall be valid for not more than three months and should be notarised by notary organs or the applicant’s diplomatic or consular mission). 
- In the case where the accompanying spouse is not eligible to apply for the Category ‘O-A’ (Long Stay) visa, he or she will be considered for temporary stay under Category ‘O’ visa. A marriage certificate must be provided as evidence and should be notarised by notary organs or by the applicant’s diplomatic or consular mission.
*3. Channels to submit application*
Applicant may submit their application at the Royal Thai embassy or Royal Thai Consulate-General in their home/residence country or at the Office of the Immigration Bureau in Thailand located on Soi Suan Plu, South Sathorn Road, Sathorn District, Bangkok 10120. Tel 0-2287-4948 (direct) or 0-2287-3101 - 10 ext. 2236. Or applicant must submit their application at their local Immigration office. 

*4. Visa fee*
2,000 Baht for single entry
5,000 Baht for multiple entries 
*5. Recommendations for foreigners with Non-Immigrant Visa “O-A” (Long Stay) while staying in the Kingdom*
5.1 Upon arrival, holder of this type of visa will be permitted to stay in Thailand for 1 year from the date of first entry. During the one-year period, if he or she wishes to leave and re-enter the country, he or she is required to apply at the Immigration office for re-entry permit (single or multiple) before departure. In the case of leaving the country without a re-entry permit, the permit to stay for 1 year shall be considered void.
5.2 At the end of the 90-day stay , the foreigner must report to the immigration officer in his or her residence area and report again every 90 days during his or her stay in Thailand. The foreigner may report to the police station if there is no immigration office in his or her residence area.
5.3 Foreigner may report to the competent authority by post and should provide the following:
- A report form (_Tor Mor_ 47).
- A copy of passport pages showing the foreigner’s photo, personal details, and the latest arrival visa stamp. 
- A copy of the previous receipt of acknowledgement. 
- A self-addressed envelope with postage affixed.
 Such documents must be sent to the Office of the Immigration Bureau, Soi Suan Plu, South Sathorn Road, Sathorn District, Bangkok 10120, and must be submitted 7 days before the end of every 90-day period. A receipt of acknowledgement will be given and should be used for future correspondence. 
5.4 Foreigner who wishes to extend his or her stay shall submit a request for extension of stay at the Office of the Immigration Bureau with documented evidence of money transfer or a deposit account in Thailand or an income certificate showing an amount of not less than 800,000 Baht *or* an income certificate plus a deposit account showing a total amount of not less than 800,000 Baht. A one-year extension of stay shall be granted at the discretion of the immigration officer to the foreigner as long as he or she meets the above requirements. 

Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Kingdom of Thailand


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

There are plenty of places for rent in Chiang Mai for sub 10,000 Baht a month now - these used to be hard to find, now they are everywhere. I have a fair sized 4 bed house in Muang (i.e. officially city centre) with three balconies (one balcony overlooking a small river and large enough for a full dining suite should I want one) - part furnished (i.e. beds/TV/chairs/settee/Fridge) - all for 6k a month. 

As a retiree you biggest costs after this will be electricity and entertainment. If you need aircon on each night, you will pay around 2-3000 B / mo on electricity, so try and get used to a fan at bleast outside of hot season. ENtertainment is what you make it. Eating depends if you can eat Thai (like a Thai) or need western food. Thais can eat fine on 100B a day/person - many foreigners spenmd ten times that or more. I eat like a Thai, so no problem for me.

Eating out can cost as much as buying ingrediants here, so many people eat out. Here's an example for you using western food: To buy a good quality pizza from a local pizza shop costs around 150-200Baht. To but a frozen Pizza from Tesco here will cost arounf 240Baht (be smaller, less topping, and need cooking!) go figure!

Other bills are: Medical insurance (or put some money asside for that rainy day that will come); gas (if you cook); water (usually a few quid a month); Moo Bahn fees (if you choose to live on a moobahn); petrol (about half UK prices) if you rent/buy a car/bike; Songtaew (pronounced song-tail) like a cross between a taxi and a cattle truck - cheaper than tuktuks and taxis (15 Baht up - depending where you live ad how far you are going - I reguaulrly go 12Kms for 30Baht a tenth of a taxi and more than 5 times cheaper than a tuktuk); clothes washing (30 Baht/Kg dry weight is average); cable/sat TV (WeeTV is just 350B/Mo in Chiang Mai only - True Visions can cost over 1000 B/mo for all the channels, but there are Dreambox solutions too); Visa Fees and sundries.

Oh I just realised you didn't say if you were comign alone. If your wife comes too (and she's not Thai) you have to double the requirements in my post above.


----------

